# Folkestone overnight



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Goodmorning All,

I am trying to find out if we are allowed to overnight at stop24 near the channel tunnel. We got an early morning train on Sunday and plan to arrive there at about 11pm. I have looked at their website but can't find any info, so I rang but it is on answer phone and left a message.
Has anybody done this ?? looking at what some people have written about it and there are no specific signs for motorhomers. Just coaches and trucks for overnighting.

Thanks

Maddie


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

1946, type folkstone in the search box, lot of info there

think we will use the black horse pub

cheers

aldra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Park and Ride on the Dover Rd Canterbury is fairly close (half an hour?). Closed Sunday but dedicated area for MH overnighting. In Nov it was £2:50 that included return trip into town for all passengers.

Dick


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

The Stop24 has height restriction barriers which will stop anything bigger than a 4 x 4 entering.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

At that time of night, they'll probably let you on the next available shuttle without a surcharge, so why don't you take that and stay at Cite de Europe or somwhere else in the Calais/Coquelles area? 

I always grab a 30-minute snooze in the tunnel itself (one of the joys of a fixed bed!), which leaves me alert enough for a bit of a drive on the other side. I do find ear plugs essential though, especially if you are sharing the shuttle with a coachload of French school kids. Grrr.

Morph.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'd go with morph on that - they can only turn you away! 
I seem to remember a query about stop24 recently and they are allowing oernights (and not at the ridiculous rate of £20 a night previoulsy quoted!!) - I believe a section in the coach park has been emntioned?
but it' so much easier to get across the channel and overnight at cite europe or calais aire and set off refreshed....


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you all for your answers.

I was just wondering about the Stop24. Don't want to take the risk to be turned away or pay a over the top surcharge, which has happened before on this side.

Maddie


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Stop 24 - dedicated area for overnighting early ferry arrivals -caravans and motorhomes- for £5 per night, payable via mobile phone after hours.

The area in question is separate from the ordinary car park though it is close to the motorway so will not be quiet. It is close to the Eurotunnel terminus however.

G


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We did stay at Stop24 last night for a fiver. Not an enormous amount of space as caravanners parked sideways and so took up a lot of space. Caught the 7.20 train this morning and was informed by the lady of the Eurotunnel that they are putting 5 trains an hour on, so no back logs like the last bankholiday weekend. Dropped son and mate of at 09.45hrs at Belwaerde park and are now sitting outside the motorhome having lunch at the campsite in Ieper. Vey windy here but not raining.

Maddie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try Military Road at Hythe just a hop away.
Its free with chippies, pubs and shops all within close walking distance.

There is also a good area for dog walking if required.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi, just thought i,d let you know ,we stayed on the tunnel car park 
where you check your animals ,this was last Monday night quite a
few other cars and m/homes did same ,this to me seems to be the
normal thing to do . hope this helps.
Regards Les.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> Try Military Road at Hythe just a hop away.
> Its free with chippies, pubs and shops all within close walking distance.
> 
> There is also a good area for dog walking if required.


Snap! Did this this March, no probs, but can be traffic noise if using opposite side to supermarket.


----------

